# Alternative to Royal Canin Hydrolized food



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the site you are looking for is DogFoodAdvisor.com

I don't know much about the Hydrolized food but I've heard that Canine Caviar is a good food for sensitive tummies. It might be worth a try. I'm pretty sure they have one that doesn't have poultry or fish.

I rotate between Wysong kibbles, Natures Logic, and Ziwipeak for Hans, but some of those are pretty high in protein and fat so I'm not sure how well they would work for you. Natures Logic has quite a few proteins to choose from, though. Zignature also makes a bunch of single source protein kibbles...I fed them for a while but they aren't as high protein.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Canine Caviar is a blessing for sensitive dogs since it's so nutrient dense that you feed quite a bit less. Another option is Forza10, its a vet food from Italy but it's available retail (at least in canada). It's a hyrdolized herring base I believe, and is a whole lot cheaper than the Royal Canin prescription diet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you go to Chewy.com and put 'limited ingredient' you can see what brands are out there and the ingredients in them. Then go to Dogfoodadvisor to see how it is rated....

I've used the Canine Caviar, Zignature, Wysong, and Holistic Health Extensions brands, and was happy with all of them. I use limited ingredient foods so as to avoid any fillers that might spark allergies......just in case, Hahaha!


----------

